# check out this beautiful mule!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZvVqIwIRhc

(I got grabby hands!~)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I was about 4 my granddad took me to see a pony (to buy) at a dealer friends place. He had a little black mule in the same field and I so wanted it, it looked just like Fury the TV horse (in my eyes at least).
I cried, I stamped my feet and I threw myself on the ground in a full scale tantrum when he refused to buy it and then I got shoved in the car and taken home!!!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

She is cute and she is broke nice -- sort of. She has a really fussy mouth and a serious tail wringing problem. Those would kill her with people that are looking for a quality mule. 

Mules are even worse than horses to pick up a tail wringing habit when asked with spurs and then keep the habit even if a rider (or new rider) does not use spurs. Once they start it, it is so hard to ever get rid of.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I noticed she came behind the bit at times. 

sometimes the tail swishing seemed more like out of enjoyment, like Blu Hors Matinee would do when she performed high level dressage.


----------

